# What do you know about Charles Mill Lake?



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Planning a trip soon... wanted to find out what the guys on the forum know about this as a good fishing location. From all I read its really well stocked. Any good spots you guys are willing to share?


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

lots of good fishin there what u thinkin of goin after. i own the bait store in town rite by the lake


----------



## melissakasterman (Aug 27, 2010)

Balsa B - What do you recommend for the wipers there?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Great bait shop. Stop by there when I take my family up to our friends farm pond and usually get healthy portions of minnows and chubs.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I have been dying to hook into one of those Hybrid Stripers, and a Walleye, or saugeye. But the striper has become my dream fish now that I'm not on the Pacific. What's the name of your shop, and how do you get there? I'll certainly look you up when I get there. Shane the owner of the shop down here is a real good guy I check in with him at least once a week whether or not I'm fishing.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

SoCal, if he owns the closest bait shop it's the trading post with totem poles and all. Went there my whole life growing up in mansfield and fishing in charles Mill/ Mifflin.

Will send you a pm on my old spots. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glw165 (May 14, 2011)

fish marina side i camp there year round


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Thanks!!
This site is proving to be a great tool... the one thing I know is that around the country fishermen almost always wanna help. Thanks!!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Sent you a PM, let me know if you would like any additional information.


----------

